
Apply HN: Completely Customisable Suggestions For Videos - chienomi
Demo: <a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;kotatu.tv" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;kotatu.tv</a><p>What we are working on:
Video Platform With No Annoying Suggestions. You can control what to watch and you can enjoy these like Twitch.<p>Progress so far:
We deployed the prototype now. We have been working on this about a month.
======
chienomi
UPDATE: Since we got many feedbacks from users, we improved the side so much.
20x faster and far better UX. Sorry for tokatu user, Please sign up again
since we changed our database. Now in haccast.com but within 24 hours, we will
change it to [http://jukubox.tv](http://jukubox.tv)

------
minimaxir
You are definitely going to have to change that name.

~~~
chienomi
Thanks for that. We will change it to haccast.com

